# New HSS1332A led light



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi there, just curious to the new LED lights that are on the snowblowers. I have no light at the end of drive way and my old method of blowing snow was a X500 with front mount blower and i installed a 12 led light bar to help with the limited light output from mower. Will the new led light that come on the HSS1332A be enough light, or should i look at making something to install a light bar on the machine somewhere. Is there a on/off switch for light or is on when engine is running. 
That being said i have not received my new 1332 as the dealer never delievered it yet as they are waiting for side skid shoes to come in stock so i cannot test it myself, i like to be able see clearly at night.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and good morning Cgreencorn1, 

You should look on the forum here to see what some of the members have done to install light bars on the cross auger housings of their snow mules.

Apparently they have added a plastic lip over the top side of the LED spot light cover to reduce possibility of the light being covered by snow as the snow will not melt off an LED light of any size.

This chute still has the convex snow concentrating weldment at the base of the chute that has caused plugging issues in the past in other models. If it were me I would cut it out of there anyway. 

A light bar will provide you with much more usable light in any case as you already know so I guess its up to you but its better to be ready with a light on it rather than to have to wait for it when the snow starts coming off the Atlantic Ocean. 

You just have to be sure the electrical system on the the new snow mule will be able to handle the same amperage load that the new light bar requires.

I can tell you with my personal experience with using honda engines that the fumes always made me sick and it go so bad that I purchased and installed a catalytic muffler for the Timberwolf TW-5 FC log splitter that I owned previously.
This was due to the EPA regulations for exhaust emissions on small engines used on power equipment. 
We have talked about a specific manufacturer of catalytic converters for small engines here on the forum quite a bit and they have designed and patented a very small catalytic muffler that fits small gas engines and is smaller than the Foley Engine Service catalytic converter muffler that I bought for my firewood splitter. I do not remember the name of the manufacturer but there are links to it on the forum as well as pictures of the design of the catalytic muffler.

With the exhaust baffle plate on this honda muffler the way it is I was unable to avoid the fumes no
matter how many times I changed the position of the muffler baffle plate.

We have also talked about long muffler mounting adapters that mount on small engines that are vertical and push the exhaust way above the operator of the machine which also reduces the noise considerably as well.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I get along just fine with the OE LED light, could it be better, yep, but I find it's good enough. I actually prefer the older halogen light on my 828 because I like the warmer light spectrum and it melts off any ice build-up.

No street lights or neighbor vapor lights to get in the way either. I do always carry a flashlight in me pocket just in case I would need it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I get along just fine with the OE LED light, could it be better, yep, but I find it's good enough. I actually prefer the older halogen light on my 828 because I like the warmer light spectrum and it melts off any ice build-up.
> 
> No street lights or neighbor vapor lights to get in the way either. I do always carry a flashlight in me pocket just in case I would need it.


I replaced my old halogen with a LED bulb. super bright compared to the old one but did not think about the snow not melting for the LED. Glad I kept my old halogen just in case.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey orangeputeh,

Is that garden gnome glued to the mailbox so he cant jump in to the mailmans vehicle and attack him or her when they stop to deliver or pick up mail??


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

jrom said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I get along just fine with the OE LED light, could it be better, yep, but I find it's good enough. I actually prefer the older halogen light on my 828 because I like the warmer light spectrum and it melts off any ice build-up.
> 
> No street lights or neighbor vapor lights to get in the way either. I do always carry a flashlight in me pocket just in case I would need it.


Thanks good to know. Wasnt sure how well the lights worked on them. Will wait maybe and see once we start to get a bit of snow.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

And speaking of being in the minority @jrom, for ME, I find the benefit of a light is more to show your presence to crazy drivers than to see in the dark myself. I few lumens either way and an LED vs conventional bulb doesn't mean a lot to me. I've had several close calls, and I am just doing residential sidewalks. I now have proper reflective tape and clothing and wish I had done this sooner. People are NUTS trying to get to work in the early AM. _They can't all be neurosurgeons on their way to lifesaving emergencies, can they????_


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

When I get some time, I’ll be calling TRS, The Retrofit Source. The oe led is terrible, it’s not bright at all. I’m sure these guys will be able to find me a direct replacement led bulb with much higher lumens. I’m not crazy about adding a led light bar on the bucket, I’d much rather utilize the original light housing.


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

John Liapis said:


> When I get some time, I’ll be calling TRS, The Retrofit Source. The oe led is terrible, it’s not bright at all. I’m sure these guys will be able to find me a direct replacement led bulb with much higher lumens. I’m not crazy about adding a led light bar on the bucket, I’d much rather utilize the original light housing.


Once you find a part number or a source of a replacement for oe led can you share that info?


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Yes, will do


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

They delievered my new HSS1332ACTD friday afternoon. I took it for a few laps around the garage and then decided it was time to do some mods. 
Firsts thing was to replace the jet with a drilled out to a 110, which seems to be the ideal size as per all the post i read. 
Second mod was a ading a battery tender cable for easy recharge / maintance.
Last mod was removing light from john deere lawn mower and adding it to snowblower. They are run off relay that is trigger by 12 volt running only power. Both light are 36 watts and worked great on my last machine. 

Dealer is looking into chute replacement so i dont have to worry about plugging issues.


----------



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

Oh ! Mean Looking Machine !


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Cgreencorn1 said:


> They delievered my new HSS1332ACTD friday afternoon. I took it for a few laps around the garage and then decided it was time to do some mods.
> Firsts thing was to replace the jet with a drilled out to a 110, which seems to be the ideal size as per all the post i read.
> Second mod was a ading a battery tender cable for easy recharge / maintance.
> Last mod was removing light from john deere lawn mower and adding it to snowblower. They are run off relay that is trigger by 12 volt running only power. Both light are 36 watts and worked great on my last machine.
> ...


Where are you drawing the dc voltage from to power those two leds? Not to trigger the relay, but to run the leds.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

cwolcott said:


> Cgreencorn1 said:
> 
> 
> > They delievered my new HSS1332ACTD friday afternoon. I took it for a few laps around the garage and then decided it was time to do some mods.
> ...


The power to run the LEDs is comming from the possitive post of the battery.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

nice machine, where in ca can i find the battery tender pig tails ??


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> nice machine, where in ca can i find the battery tender pig tails ??


Mine came with my battery tender kit, the dealer had some on there shelf for sale in PEI. Could try amazon or canadian tire.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Cgreencorn1 said:


> The power to run the LEDs is comming from the possitive post of the battery.


Okay, thanks. And you're not having any trouble with the charging coil sustaining the charge on the battery when machine is running with those leds on? When I tested my battery it dropped from 14.2 to 12.3 volts when I turned on my leds. According to research I've done, the hss1332 you have and the hss928 I have use the same exact charging coil 3A. Only difference, I believe, is hss 1332 has bigger battery. Have you ever checked battery voltage when running and leds on? Curious whether larger battery exhibits same behavior. How long have you had this setup without battery issues? Maybe I'm worrying about setting that's not a problem. Appreciate all you can share!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

cwolcott said:


> Cgreencorn1 said:
> 
> 
> > The power to run the LEDs is comming from the possitive post of the battery.
> ...


Machine is brand new never got to use it yet for snow, just drives around garage to test led lights. 

Pic 1 is machine not running, just removed from battery tender. Battery voltage is 13.1

Pic 2 is machine running at WOT factory set up. Battery voltage is 14.4

Pic 3 is machine running at WOT factory set up with added LED lights, each are 36 watts. Battery is 12.5 volts.

Total voltage loss is 2 volts after running for roughly 2 minutes, that seems to be where it stopped dropping voltage, that being said there was no load on engine, no chute control being used. I would think it should not be a issue but thats my opening. I may consider putting a toggle switch in to shut them off, in the future if i notice there is issues. I hope that helps


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Cgreencorn1 said:


> Machine is brand new never got to use it yet for snow, just drives around garage to test led lights.
> 
> Pic 1 is machine not running, just removed from battery tender. Battery voltage is 13.1
> 
> ...


Thanks. Did not mean to make you go to all that work. Your readings are almost identical to what I get on my mschine. I'm going to roll with it same as you and see how it goes. If I ever find a suitable stator on the machine with an AC out, I'd add a full wave bridge rectifier and capacitors and use that instead of the battery directly. But so far no such luck. I've been reading some technical doc from Honda on the engine itself. I have 9hp where you have 13hp. But it appears both engines have options for the charge coil. Not sure if they can be retrofitted aftermarket or if only can be ordered originally with each option. I understand Honda says you need better than 3A charge coil to also run accessories. But everybody and their brother are running lights and sometimes heated grips with this coil. I bought the heated grips but going to sit tight on installing those until I learn more.









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Just noticed the Honda engine doc says you can install two light coils in parallel to get 12v 50w. If that can be done aftermarket that's likely the route I will take to power my add-on leds.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

cwolcott said:


> Just noticed the Honda engine doc says you can install two light coils in parallel to get 12v 50w. If that can be done aftermarket that's likely the route I will take to power my add-on leds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Well, forget that idea. Can only double up the lamp coil if you do not have a charge coil.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Cgreencorn1 said:


> Machine is brand new never got to use it yet for snow, just drives around garage to test led lights.
> 
> Pic 1 is machine not running, just removed from battery tender. Battery voltage is 13.1
> 
> ...


I have two 18w (36watts total) lights connected the same way, combined with the factory light... it’s a ton of light. 

I’m a bit weary of a 64 watt draw. But if you let the battery recover by keeping the lights off for a bit before shutting down or keeping on a trickle charger, you shouldn’t have a problem.


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Cgreencorn1 said:
> 
> 
> > Machine is brand new never got to use it yet for snow, just drives around garage to test led lights.
> ...


Thats my plan. Will see as the winter goes by.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Just connect the battery tender after each use.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

TomHodge said:


> Just connect the battery tender after each use.


Any recommendations on a battery tender to use?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

cwolcott said:


> Any recommendations on a battery tender to use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk



You can pick one up at Harbor Freight pretty cheap.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought mine from Amazon. Honda optimate 3


----------



## Cgreencorn1 (Sep 5, 2018)

cwolcott said:


> TomHodge said:
> 
> 
> > Just connect the battery tender after each use.
> ...


I purchased mine from canadian tire. It had the cigarette lighter connector, spade terminal for battery cables, and alligator clamps. Great for different applications or multiple different items to be maintained.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I’ve been looking at these two different style
LED’s. One has 1000 lumens and the mini is rated at 600 lumens. These are small enough to mount Inside the factory housing of the HSS model snow blower. You might be able to stack two of them side-by-side to fit in the holes in them as well for a combined 2000 Lumens.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

https://www.theretrofitsource.com/morimoto-mod-pod-led-lights.html


----------

